# Servo Power Gearboxes - powerful and reliable!



## ServoCity (Oct 21, 2013)

View attachment 187270

http://www.servocity.com/html/robotzone_servos.html
We have recently revamped our line of Servo Power Gearboxes! Our gearboxes have always been top-of-the-line and super powerful (up to 3,402 oz-in of torque!) but now offer upgraded features and a more durable construction.

These gearboxes are perfect for all kinds of applications. Including animatronics and haunt projects!

For starters, all of the servo power gearboxes that use an external potentiometer are now digital rather than analog. Digital servos provide more torque, higher precision, faster response times and are fully programmable. The programmable features allow the user to tailor the servo to perfectly fit various applications. 






















(Shown left to right: Top Mount, Bottom Mount, & Tube Mount Gearboxes) 

To handle the additional torque, new 32 pitch gears now drive the output shaft. The new hub/spur gears are constructed of 7075-T6 aluminum and the servo gears are constructed of hardened brass gear-stock and broached to ensure a perfect fit on the output spline of the servo. Metal gears now come standard on all of the Servo Power Gearboxes. The new .770” hub pattern with 6-32 threaded holes has replaced the former .625” pattern to more solidly attach one of many of our available components. 









In addition to these changes, the external potentiometer has been refined and is now protected by a sleek aluminum cover. The new potentiometers are much smaller than the previous models yet offer more precise positioning feedback. The updated Servo Power Gearboxes can be purchased in kit form or as fully assembled units that are ready for use. Choose from standard, continuous, or 360° rotation. http://www.servocity.com/html/robotzone_servos.html

Here are some pictures of our gearboxes in the field! 

Beatty-Robotics built the "Actobot" using all ServoCity mechanical components. 
"The Actobotics pan-tilt turrets (servo power gearboxes) are second to none. The best part about these turrets is that they have 360 degree range and are extremely strong so they can handle cameras, airsoft guns, or whatever you want to put on them." 
- Robert Beatty
View attachment 187268


Assistive Feeder by Richardson Products
We are thrilled that our gearboxes are a part of Richardson Products Inc's mission to enrich the lives of physically challenged individuals. Pictured below is their Meal Buddy assistive feeder that utilizes ServoCity servo gearboxes. 
View attachment 187269


The attached video shows one of our Bottom Mount gearboxes in action. Please note, the customer modified the servo mounting hole in order to use the HS-7980TH Hitec servo that is slightly larger than the standard size servos. The highest torque servo we offer standard in our gearboxes is the HS-7950TH servo.





As always, if you have any questions about these gearboxes and their capabilities or use in a particular application - our techs would be happy to talk to you! [email protected] or call 620-221-0123. Happy building!


----------

